# Какую операцию выбрать? Нужен совет



## archibald90 (11 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день, меня зовут Игорь возраст 27 лет рост 195, вес сейчас 80 кг. Боли в спине появились впервые в марте 2012 г. после выполнения упражнения со штангой. Сделал снимки было выявленно протрузии в отделах L4-L5 и L5-S1 небольшого размера. Лечился у невролога нпвс+афлутоп и физ процедуры. В течении года стало только хуже в 2013 г. опять сделал снимки протрузии увеличились где то на 1,5 мм каждая, стало около 6,5 и 5,5 мм соответственно. Было предложено сделать операцию, но на тот момент я решил съездить в г. Серноводск в санаторий и откаазался от операции. После санатория результата не заметил, но прошел курс массажа+ хиджама+ физ процедуры на аппарате Вертебра Дэнас. Стало лучше стал выполнять йогу и ходить в бассейн более менее стабилизировал свое состояние. Повторял курсами данное лечение до конца 2015 г. когда состояние ухудшилось. В мае 2016 г. сделал операцию холодноплазменная нуклеопластика+ радиочастотная денервация. По итогам которой состояние ухудшилось. В сентябре 2016г сделал МРТ снимки прилагаю. Оказалось, что все грыжи на месте L4-L5  4,5 мм и L5-S1 4 мм.  Был на консультации нейрохирурга в больнице Середавина В Самаре, на тот момент врач посчитал, что грыжи недостаточного размера для того, чтобы их оперировать и отправил на консультацию к ортопеду. Ортопед рекомендовал установку ДИАМ фиксаторов на оба отдела и возможно так же на L3-L4. За раз можно установить только один имплант и очередь на него минимум 2,5 года. Так как по квоте их всего 20 штук в год выделяют. в Январе 2017 года прошел лечение в стационаре в ортопедическом отделении блокады+физ процедуры+бассейн без результата. В октябре 2017 прошел вновь МРТ по результатам которого грыжи увеличись L4-L5  4,9 мм и L5-S1 9,1 мм.
   За период с августа по настоящий момент я 2 раза лежал в стационаре, прошел сеансы мануальной терапии и остеопатии у троих врачей. Провел курс массажа и хиджамы, посещаю бассейн и выполняю комплекс из йоги, также прошел 7 сеансов ВТЭС. К сожалению безрезультатно.
     Беспокоят сильные боли во всей пояснице в положении стоя, сидя, при наклонах также положении лежа с выпрямленными ногами. Боли слабее при ходьбе и лежа с согнутыми или скрещенными ногами. Боли постоянные не снимаются нпвс, иногда немного притупляются. Каждое движение от поясницы причиняет боль в том числе при изменении положения во сне из за этого сплю не более 4-х часов в сутки.
     Сейчас записался на операцию у нейрохирурга на март 2018г.  на L5-S1, доктор считает, что я сам не могу точно определить локализацию боли и L4-L5 отдел трогать не нужно. Но я сам четко ощущаю сильную боль и в этом месте тоже.
   Также после повторной консультации у ортопеда выяснилось, что так как состояние ухудшилось возможно удастся прооперироваться раньше. В марте по квоте будут получены импланты на 2018 год. И ориентировочно меня записали на март на установку одного ДИАМ фиксатора на L5-S1
    Обе операции запланированны на март 2018 г. и в связи с этим хотелось бы услышать мнение  докторов этого форума о том, какая операция для меня предпочтительнее. По поводу диамов я встречал смешанные отзывы в том числе и на этом форуме, но из плюсов мне видится то, что при его установке увеличится высота межпозвонковых дисков в отличие от простого удаления грыжи.

Снимки 2016г.

  

снимки 2017 год


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2017)

@archibald90, Игорь, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (12 Ноя 2017)

Надо посмотреть рентген с функциональными пробами. Если нет механической нестабильности - сделать диагностический блок фасеток. Если поможет - РЧД фасеток. Если нет - на мой взгляд не плохо было бы поставить динамическую систему Dynesys DTO Zimmer, на L5-S1 - жесткий стержень и кейдж, а на L4-L5 динамический стержень, т.к. 4-5 есть дегенерация диска (Пфирман 3-4) с ним точно проблем будут или уже есть.
Но это так, размышления. Вы плохие снимки демонстрируете. И нет рентгена. Сложно что-то сказать.
Начать с рентгена и блокады фасеток. Мое мнение.


----------



## Галина Каримова (13 Ноя 2017)

archibald90 Добрый день, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27518/

Здравствуйте, Игорь



archibald90 написал(а):


> Какую операцию выбрать?



Я не вижу у Вас прямых показаний к проведению оперативного вмешательства, и уж во всяком случае я бы не рекомендовала начинать с установки импланта - ИМХО обычной микродискэктомии L5-S1 было бы вполне достаточно...

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Касаткин Денис (14 Ноя 2017)

Грыжи нет. Спина болит.


----------



## archibald90 (14 Ноя 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Грыжи нет. Спина болит.


Как понять?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте.Позвольте ответить за Дениса Сергеевича. У меня ситуация очень похожа на Вашу. Нет грыжи которая бы  значимо куда-то давила и вызывала боль..А боль есть-причем не в ноге(как бывает при острой грыже),а именно в пояснице .Возможно болит из-за нестабильности позвонков.Чтобы узнать наверняка нужна функциональная рентгенография (сгиб-разгиб)


----------



## archibald90 (14 Ноя 2017)

понятно, спасибо


----------



## abelar (23 Ноя 2017)

Лечение: ".._ но прошел курс массажа+ хиджама+ физ процедуры на аппарате Вертебра Дэнас. Стало лучше стал выполнять йогу и ходить в бассейн ....
..сделал операцию холодноплазменная нуклеопластика+ радиочастотная денервация.
...прошел сеансы мануальной терапии и остеопатии у троих врачей. Провел курс массажа и хиджамы, посещаю бассейн и выполняю комплекс из йоги, также прошел 7 сеансов ВТЭС."_
...Вот что значит пропустить диагноз: спинальный инсульт. (у штангистов - это как насморк). Теперь черт знает что делать....?


----------

